# Package holidays with Brexit looming



## Andy1972

We normally have the annual argument of where to book to on holiday around this time of year. My ideals are usually way off what my wife wants but after ive conceded virtually everything we end up going where she wants.

Anyhow.... ive been a bit unsure what to do with Brexit looming. The advice is a bit mixed as you might expect and comes down to deal or no deal.

A few experts are saying they would still book a package holiday but not for within the first few weeks after Brexit happens. Mainly down to the uncertainty of what the process will be as we will no longer be EU passengers. They are confident that it will all be fine as brits provide so much income to the sunny countries that they will not want to put obstacles in tourists way.

Please don't turn this into a political bashing thread (theres other threads for that), im just interested if people are still booking to go away or whether they are having a staycation or holding off.

At the minute im holding off but tempted with staycation this year


----------



## TonyHill

I've all my holidays booked for this year already (France, Sardinia, Sicily, Canaries), I don't do package holidays though, I book the flights and accommodation separately and save £000's :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

We've booked to go away just a couple of days after Brexit. Booked it some time ago so unfortunately for us it will be a case of que será, será (practicing my Spanish for when i get refused at the border).

I can't really see it being an issue though, unless they decide we need visas or such like and don't get things resolved in time. I can't see that travel from the UK to Europe will just stop because the Government are useless.


----------



## Andy1972

TonyHill said:


> I've all my holidays booked for this year already (France, Sardinia, Sicily, Canaries), I don't do package holidays though, I book the flights and accommodation separately and save £000's :thumb:


Ive read this is the worst thing to do as with packages you get the protection for money back if the operator cant deliver the holiday. Im sure it will be fine but I always get stressed on holiday and this would tip me over the edge lol


----------



## Andy1972

Shiny said:


> We've booked to go away just a couple of days after Brexit. Booked it some time ago so unfortunately for us it will be a case of que será, será (practicing my Spanish for when i get refused at the border).
> 
> I can't really see it being an issue though, unless they decide we need visas or such like and don't get things resolved in time. I can't see that travel from the UK to Europe will just stop because the Government are useless.


This is what the experts say. They are sure it will be fine and no different to as it is now but to be sure, don't book for just after Brexit and book a package so you can get your money back if it goes pearshaped.

I think its to do with civil aviation authority and the rules they have for travel within the EU and how that will be affected once the UK is no longer in the EU. Worst case is all planes to/from UK will be grounded (extreme)


----------



## Shiny

Travel insurance won't be any use either as far as cancellation goes as policies generally have an exclusion along the lines of "anything caused directly or indirectly by prohibitive regulations by the Government of any country" and i'm sure Brexit will come under that.


----------



## Andy1972

Shiny said:


> Travel insurance won't be any use either as far as cancellation goes as policies generally have an exclusion along the lines of "anything caused directly or indirectly by prohibitive regulations by the Government of any country" and i'm sure Brexit will come under that.


again, ive read that too  something about 'unusual event' and Brexit will be classed as one of those.


----------



## macca666

I'm with others in that i've got my holidays booked for this year already though none of them are in Europe.

I can't see Brexit making a difference as such other than if we need a new passport issued which doesn't have EU on it. It may mean though that, like other countries outside of Europe, we need to apply for a tourist visa before getting in to the country but I can't see why flights would be grounded or there are any other issues.

I'll actually be on holiday and out of the country in Australia when the date comes around and flying back in to the UK on the 12th April but i'm not worried.

It'll be like the millenium when the whole world was going to come to a standstill as all technology was just going to stop working :lol::lol:


----------



## macca666

TonyHill said:


> I've all my holidays booked for this year already (France, Sardinia, Sicily, Canaries), I don't do package holidays though, I book the flights and accommodation separately and save £000's :thumb:


I'm with you on this Tony can't remember the last time I booked any holiday as a package or used a travel agent :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Better just go with Blackpool.:lol:


----------



## steveo3002

im sure there will be something in place to cover travel 

cant have it as no visa /hassle at 11:59 then 12:00 send off for a visa etc


----------



## mar00

I can't see any issues as there will be europeans in the UK at the time too, some borders may take longer, probably french and spanish just to be difficult , I'll be in Portugal before and during the date so I'll be happy to be stuck there but not on a package holiday either, 

maybe check with travel agent and travel insurance company and ask what the policy is,


----------



## brooklandsracer

Kerr said:


> Better just go with Blackpool.:lol:


Now thats a place I have never been to.

This year going to Wroxham with a nice cottage on Broads not far from Wroxham Bridge. :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Re brexit and holidays involving flights I thought one of the issues is with airline flight routes and permissions as part of the European aviation authority?


----------



## Peter77

Booked turkey in August . So looking forward to it as we couldn't go away last year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00

SadlyDistracted said:


> Re brexit and holidays involving flights I thought one of the issues is with airline flight routes and permissions as part of the European aviation authority?


yes but i can't see them just stopping uk airlines flying over europe instantly as the UK could just do the same, also a lot of airlines are registered in various countries so will take a long time to untangle everything,


----------



## packard

brooklandsracer said:


> Now thats a place I have never been to.
> 
> This year going to Wroxham with a nice cottage on Broads not far from Wroxham Bridge. :thumb:


Used to live in Wroxham, and now a few miles from there. Loads to do and brexit clear


----------



## brooklandsracer

packard said:


> Used to live in Wroxham, and now a few miles from there. Loads to do and brexit clear


Can't beat a bit of ROYS :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Good old Roys, stand on the bridge and watch the boats hit the bridge


----------



## Nidge76

Got my holiday to France booked for September. Going by car on the train. 

One difference I noticed so far is the dog now has to have a blood test done 3 months before to check the rabies jab is working. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

What's a holiday ? 1997 is the last time i could afford one, IoM TT fortnight


----------



## nbray67

We have our 2 European holidays already booked, Rhodes in July and Cyprus in Sept.

The way I look at is, if the Euro d1cks get funny about fly zones, visa/passports etc....how the hell are they going to fly to the UK, huge tourist hotspot don't forget, if we also start to d1ck about with clauses/restrictions etc...

Cast your mind back when we first got the vote thru, all of Europe said the £ would be on it's ar$e (has been for years since the Euro launch anyway), nobody would be buying stuff, wages would suffer, blah blah blah, so far, it's no different to the day before the vote.

I for one, am not worried about travelling into/over Europe for holidays, business is business at the end of the day, into and out of the UK.


----------



## Mikej857

I booked pur holiday to Tunisia without even considering this not that I'm particularly worried, if it turns out you'll have to pay for a visa then it is what it is no different to visiting the likes of Turkey 

I book early purely because I know my holiday dates and want to get the best deal possible in out desired hotel/resort 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

done some more research and found the following;


Visa wont be needed for 3 years. They will be phased in.
You can drive on your UK license but an additional permit may be phased in. Unclear at this stage
Passports will remain as current but when getting replaced you'll get a new style one
You can no longer use EU citizen lanes at airports
There may be delays at airports in the first weeks after Brexit
A package deal is better as you get a full refund if it goes pearshaped
Phone roaming charges will remain as they are now. 
Travel insurance may not be valid. Due to small print about exceptional circumstances. Check small print
EU Health scheme is likely to remain in force but unclear.

It looks like nothing will actually change, but the experts advise putting a few failsafes in place such as booking package, expect delays in the few weeks after etc.


----------



## percymon

I'd be more concerned about the cost of things when in Europe than a few hours delay in queues - the exchange rate is now so poor that a cheap holiday booking is turning into quite an expense. Spent last weekend in Venice with partner and teenage son - a £400 2 night flight/hotel bed n breakfast booking turned into not far off a £1k weekend; and other than a 80 euro gondola ride we did absolutely nothing extravagant - modest one course lunches and evening meals in cafe type eateries.

Even in the back streets the currency exchanges were only offering 0.84euros for your good ole British pound.

We did all have a great time though


----------



## Andy1972

percymon said:


> I'd be more concerned about the cost of things when in Europe than a few hours delay in queues - the exchange rate is now so poor that a cheap holiday booking is turning into quite an expense. Spent last weekend in Venice with partner and teenage son - a £400 2 night flight/hotel bed n breakfast booking turned into not far off a £1k weekend; and other than a 80 euro gondola ride we did absolutely nothing extravagant - modest one course lunches and evening meals in cafe type eateries.
> 
> Even in the back streets the currency exchanges were only offering 0.84euros for your good ole British pound.
> 
> We did all have a great time though


I thought that too but then I had a quick look at options for May school hols. For the same price (£1k) we could have either;
A 7 day boat holiday on the broads in an older boat
A ferry and cottage to norther Ireland (daughter wants to see giants causeway)
A week in Majorca in 3 star self catering.


----------



## percymon

Andy1972 said:


> I thought that too but then I had a quick look at options for May school hols. For the same price (£1k) we could have either;
> A 7 day boat holiday on the broads in an older boat
> A ferry and cottage to norther Ireland (daughter wants to see giants causeway)
> A week in Majorca in 3 star self catering.


In fairness, wherever we had gone for the weekend we would have to buy lunches and dinner, it was just the fact that a 60 euro lunch is now £58 whereas a year or so ago it would have been much nearer £50. So add an 80 euro dinner, and multiple it all by two for 2 days basic fodder is now £30 more.

Still better than my weekend in Geneva pre Christmas - £18 for a basic G&T in the Xmas markets or bars, £20 in the hotel.


----------



## Mikej857

percymon said:


> I'd be more concerned about the cost of things when in Europe than a few hours delay in queues - the exchange rate is now so poor that a cheap holiday booking is turning into quite an expense. Spent last weekend in Venice with partner and teenage son - a £400 2 night flight/hotel bed n breakfast booking turned into not far off a £1k weekend; and other than a 80 euro gondola ride we did absolutely nothing extravagant - modest one course lunches and evening meals in cafe type eateries.
> 
> Even in the back streets the currency exchanges were only offering 0.84euros for your good ole British pound.
> 
> We did all have a great time though


I've been to Rome and Venice myself and have to admit they are getting out there was relatively cheap a 5 day trip cost us less than £500 in a nice b&b central to st marks square, it is very, very expensive when in the tourist areas but out of these areas was very reasonable, we paid €130 for a meal for 2 of us at a place next to the Vatican but travel a mile outside of the centre was £50 and a coffee in ST marks square was €23 for 2 of us so the cheap weekend if you choose to par take in the culture is expensive

Anywhere we've been that is euro is expensive, Paris was the same where €80-90 euro was the average for a meal for 2 in a what I'd class as standard restaurant but was to me the most expensive place I've ever been they took the tourist for every penny they could

Strangely when we went to Crete although a euro country the prices were very different with a meal in a higher end restaurant only being €40

This is one of the reasons we've chosen to travel to a non euro so to speak country this year

Without even considering the need it deal I booked a package this year where normally I'd book the flights and accommodation separate to save a few ££ it woukd appear I've done the right thing and have some cover if it does go **** up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

Mikej857 said:


> Without even considering the need it deal I booked a package this year where normally I'd book the flights and accommodation separate to save a few ££ it woukd appear I've done the right thing and have some cover if it does go **** up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


where have you booked?

My 'brief' is as follows;

Wife - pool and sun
13y son - Culture and something to look at (famous landmarks and not a 2000 yr old olive tree lmao)
8y daughter - all of the above.
Me - whatever is the least stress


----------



## DimitriUK

percymon said:


> Even in the back streets the currency exchanges were only offering 0.84euros for your good ole British pound.


currency exchange what is this thing?????

Mate we live in 21st century get the starling card and pay mastercard rate flat.

Tip: the only place on earth that currency exchange is more competitive than card is Thailand everywhere else use starling, revolut, transfwise etc.


----------



## Derekh929

I would not be worried if im honest, but im surprised to see people exchanging money abroad and getting that horrendous rates of exchange, as said pre paid card or Credit Card without fee's with fair rates or a quick search and rates for cash out there to match the two prepaid cards at 1.1 euro per pound, that's a 30% higher rate than 0.84:doublesho


----------



## Mikej857

Andy1972 said:


> where have you booked?
> 
> My 'brief' is as follows;
> 
> Wife - pool and sun
> 13y son - Culture and something to look at (famous landmarks and not a 2000 yr old olive tree lmao)
> 8y daughter - all of the above.
> Me - whatever is the least stress


We booked with love holidays to hammamet tunisia staying for 7 nights at the saphir palace

We're not ones who can sit by the pool for the whole time so like to travel to places where they have a bit of culture and places to see so seemed ideal for us

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Kerr said:


> Better just go with Blackpool.:lol:


Who do you think will be serving your food or cleaning your room..?


----------



## Kerr

SadlyDistracted said:


> Who do you think will be serving your food or cleaning your room..?


Rooms get cleaned in Blackpool?


----------

